# Two Americans killed in Mexico



## tmroun01 (Apr 5, 2011)

Police are investigating the shooting deaths of two American citizens, gunned down while waiting to come into the U.S. at a border crossing near San Diego.
According to the Baja, Calif., attorney general’s office, the two men were waiting in a white pickup truck at the San Ysidro border crossing on the Tijuana side when an unidentified man walked through the lanes of traffic and boldly unloaded five rounds from a 9-mm. handgun. 
The men were shot in the head, chest and arms. The shooting happened on Monday at 2:40 a.m. Customs and Border protection agents say it appears the shooting was too far away from surveillance cameras, which point southbound into Mexico, for investigators to use for clues.
The victims were identified as 25-year-old Sergio Salcido Luna and 28-year-old Kevin Joel Romero. It’s believed the pair, who may have dual citizenship, were on their way to work at the West Coast Beverage Maintenance, a company that services draft beer equipment for bars and restaurants.
Both men were described by those who knew them as “hardworking, good guys” who worked as much overtime as possible and lived on the Mexican side of the border to save money.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/04/05/americas-war-americans-killed-mexico-border-crossing/#ixzz1Ihqit1oP

I don't think these guys are completely innocent, but some politicians are talking about labeling these drug cartels as terrorist organizations.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 6, 2011)

They're not already marked as terrorist organizations?

edit:  looked it up in Wikipedia; looks like they're all political terrorist groups.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_designated_terrorist_organizations


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 6, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> They're not already marked as terrorist organizations?
> 
> edit: looked it up in Wikipedia; looks like they're all political terrorist groups.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_designated_terrorist_organizations



I didn't think the USGov had officially called them Narco-Terrorists, took time for it to happen in Colombia, and will take time for it to happen in MX.


----------



## Breacher6 (Apr 6, 2011)

What options would that open up for military/intel communities? (within OPSEC boundaries) As things stand right now, I would argue we are well past justification for putting a robust federal-led LE effort into reinforcing local LE on what is in effect the "front lines". I'm talking an aggressive investigative and tactical, pro-active offensive on the cartels.


----------



## Dame (Apr 6, 2011)

Breacher6 said:


> What options would that open up for military/intel communities? (within OPSEC boundaries) As things stand right now, I would argue we are well past justification for putting a robust federal-led LE effort into reinforcing local LE on what is in effect the "front lines". I'm talking an aggressive investigative and tactical, pro-active offensive on the cartels.


Ain't he cute? It's almost like he don't know who the President is.


----------



## Breacher6 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dame said:


> Ain't he cute? It's almost like he don't know who the President is.



I know, I know--we have former AQI, I mean "freedom fighters" to kinetically humanitarianly assist on the shores of Tripoli...


----------



## Breacher6 (Apr 17, 2011)

Some things in this article were news to me regarding US LE involvement south of the border. It looks like we're making some significant efforts (UAV's, intel support) but, as always, politics are the show-stopper.  Perhaps the Merida Initiative needs sharper teeth--something to build on anyway.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42232161/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/


----------



## Scotth (Apr 20, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42232161/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/



I have to agree with that MSNBC article.  There is a lot of US death that are directly related to the drug trade along the border and some of the other deaths are damn suspicious and that killing of Tiffany Hartley's husband is one of them IMHO.

I feel bad for the innocent people caught up in the violence and I'm glad we are helping the Mexican's fight it.  I just don't see a positive outcome because the Mexican government is so corrupted with drug money.  Half the people your working with and trying to help are actually the bad guys and that not even counting the actual drug dealers.


----------

